# Advice - my outer eye corner just decimates all makeup. What to do?



## Bhevarri (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi guys!

Ever since I have started wearing makeup, I have always had this issue- by the end of the day, any makeup that I have applied in the very outer corner of my eye (right at the point where the upper and lower lids meet) has been destroyed by the oils/whatever of my skin in that little area. I end up with a little circle of plain, makeup-free skin with a ring of various makeup products around it.







I circled the offending area in black

Primers, powders, eyeliners of all sorts, glitters, everything. Absolutely nothing will keep products in place in this area. It's a small spot, about half a centimeter circle around my outer corner, but it always looks bad at the end of the day if there was any product in this area and it wears away. 

I also have hooded eyes, so avoiding this outer corner is even more of a pain! Especially when it comes to winged eyeliner- many tips for winged eyeliner for hooded eyes say to draw the wing lower down, where the hood doesn't fold any more, or even drawing it extending from the lower lashline. Both of these don't work for me because of this aggressive makeup-hating outer corner. 

So the purpose of this post, is first to ask whether anyone else has this sort of issue? It seems everyone else in the world applies makeup on and around this little outer area with no problem at all, and I feel like I am the only one experiencing this :\ 

Second, if this does happen to you, how do you deal with it? I have been contemplating just dramatically avoiding this entire area- maybe even masking off the area with tape so that I have stark, clean lines around my outer corner. Unfortunately that is not the most flattering look for my face and eye shape, which is why I have not done much with that idea yet.

Do you have any other ideas on ways to avoid this area? I am an alternative/punky sort of person, so extreme makeup is not something I generally shy away from. Feel free to suggest something out of the box!

Ultimately, I don't know what to do about it! It looks crummy at the end of the day when I have this little round area where my makeup is completely worn away. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Queennie (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought that I was the only one who had an issue like this, and I am not even joking!
I have the same thing you are talking about I think, the area around the tip of the outer eyes are dry, dark colored, and don't hold makeup too well. For some reason my left eye is a little bit more worse. Without makeup no one could tell it was there unless they looked up close, so it doesn't really bother me too much. Ever since I can remember I had those, and eye creams don't seem to help. My suggestion would try to fan out and make your lashes at the ends of both your upper and lower lashes longer so it will cover it. You can also just try smoking it out with a darker color / pencil. I never wear wing liner so I can't help you on that. Good luck though! I just wish I knew what this is called, now that I know someone other than myself to have it.


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 14, 2016)

It's so good to know I am not alone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay weird outer eye corner buddies!

My issue is more that the area is PARTICULARLY oily and, I guess, that my eyes water just enough and that particular area is afflicted the most. It's a lot like my waterline- I can't wear anything on my waterline ever, it just wears off and collects in my corners after an hour or so &gt;.&lt; 

Smoking my shadow out won't work for this unfortunately, it'll just get worn away into that little circle as uuuuusual *shakes fist*

Your tip for the lashes is definitely good! That is something to keep in mind, for sure, thank you!! &lt;3 Weird eye corner solidarity!


----------



## Lauren J. Hudson (Jun 25, 2016)

@@Bhevarri What kind of primers have you tried? Are you trying face primers or eye primers? My suggestion would 100% be the Too Faced Glitter Glue Eye Primer! That stuff is like super glue for your face, but doesn't irritate it in any way. It's normally used for adhering loose glitter to the lid, and it seriously lasts until you remove it with eye makeup remover. Once you apply it, be ready though! It dries super fast, so apply it all around the lid and the outer corner, and then be ready with the makeup you want to use directly on top, be it concealer, foundation, etc. Then, be sure to set it with a powder. After that, you *should* be able to apply your eye shadow and liner and it *should* stay put. If you find that you still need more staying power for eyeliner, but your concealer/foundation is at least staying put, you could take a dedicated liner brush, and line your eye with more of the primer, and then immediately apply your gel liner. (You'll need a dedicated liner brush for this bc I think the glue will make it to where you most likely won't be able to use the brush for anything else, so I'd suggest getting an ELF liner brush, or something similarly inexpensive.)

As far as doing a winged liner, use a gel liner, instead of a liquid, like Maybelline Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner. It comes in a pot, with a brush, but also comes in pencil form. This is the important part though, after you get the wing the way you like it, use a small amount of jet black eyeshadow, like Makeup Geek Eyeshadow in Carbon ($6) to set the liner in place! Because you have an issue with oil in that area, any liquid you apply will need to be set with a powder, and it will increase the staying power x10. I hope this helps!!!


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 25, 2016)

afwifehudson said:


> @@Bhevarri What kind of primers have you tried? Are you trying face primers or eye primers?


I use eye primers as I don't wear face makeup, just a bit of powder (I can not stand wearing creamy products on my face at all, the feeling bothers me &gt;.&lt; ) 

I've used Urban Decay Primer Potion and WetnWild's eyeshadow primer with great success for my oily lids- neither one creates any creasing on my lids. I also have some sticky bases for use with glitter or to give pigments more oomph, like Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy and LA Splash Eyeshadow Sealer. Both of those have seemed like similar products to the TF glitter glue, but I have never tried TF products (since what I already had works well, generally speaking). I have tried a few eye primers that didn't work, that ended up creasing on me at some point, but UDPP and WetNWild do the job well without any issues. 

I get the feeling that the TF glitter glue might not be the solution to this problem, as the other two sticky glue-like products I have and use also suffer from this same DOOM around my outer corner area- they just get eaten up as well. I will investigate more on this though, try to experiment with what I have and maybe go grab some glitter glue if it looks like it would be a good idea!

I have tried setting gel liner with powders, and gel actually stays quite a lot less than liquid on my eyes unfortunately! The strongest hold I get is with my usual, Physician's Formula Lash Boosting Liquid Liner, but even that still gets destroyed around my outer corner. *shakes fist* I will see if I can try some other gel liners, maybe something will work a bit better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## Lauren J. Hudson (Jun 25, 2016)

@@Bhevarri Have you tried the tip I mentioned with setting the liner with black shadow?


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes indeed! That's one of the first really good makeup tips I learned, but so far it hasn't worked to combat this cursed outer corner area of doom, haha!


----------



## Lauren J. Hudson (Jun 25, 2016)

Bhevarri said:


> Yes indeed! That's one of the first really good makeup tips I learned, but so far it hasn't worked to combat this cursed outer corner area of doom, haha!


Lol noooooo! Ugh that really is frustrating. I am going to be thinking about this!


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 25, 2016)

afwifehudson said:


> Lol noooooo! Ugh that really is frustrating. I am going to be thinking about this!


RIGHT!? It's so maddening! 

And if I didn't have hooded eyelids, I would just say "oh well, I'll just angle my eyeshadow and my eyeliner up further so that I avoid that little area completely" but that places my eyeliner squarely in my hood, which can look less-good - the best shape for a wing for me cuts straight through this weird death-zone of makeup destruction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will, however, do some experimenting with different products and techniques, your post has made me think MAYBE I have missed something that could work for me! I am not holding my breath, but I will post here with results!


----------



## Lauren J. Hudson (Jun 26, 2016)

@@Bhevarri This is going to bother me, lol so I will be waiting with baited breath. It's kind of my job to solve people's makeup/skin issues, so I will be asking around to try and figure this out, haha.


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 27, 2016)

afwifehudson said:


> @@Bhevarri This is going to bother me, lol so I will be waiting with baited breath. It's kind of my job to solve people's makeup/skin issues, so I will be asking around to try and figure this out, haha.


Update #1

Urban Decay Primer Potion all over, then a base of WetNWild Brulee eyeshadow, then Maybelline black gel liner, then Ulta brand matte black eyeshadow. Did not hold up to the doom-zone. Stayed fine everywhere else, but there was a well-defined semicircular area where my eyeliner wore away at the corner of my eye. Was gonna take a picture, but my phone was dead at the time. More updates to come!


----------



## Lauren J. Hudson (Jun 29, 2016)

@@Bhevarri I'm thinking you may have to try that Too Faced Glitter Glue, and then maybe some Mac Pro Longwear eyeshadows. They're $6 a piece, so you could try that and see if the quality of the shadows makes a difference! Shipping at Mac is always free too! And I'm not sure where you live, but if you're anywhere near a Beauty Brands, they sell it and will gladly give you a sample of the TF Glitter Glue to see if it works!


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 29, 2016)

afwifehudson said:


> @@Bhevarri I'm thinking you may have to try that Too Faced Glitter Glue, and then maybe some Mac Pro Longwear eyeshadows. They're $6 a piece, so you could try that and see if the quality of the shadows makes a difference! Shipping at Mac is always free too! And I'm not sure where you live, but if you're anywhere near a Beauty Brands, they sell it and will gladly give you a sample of the TF Glitter Glue to see if it works!


I appreciate the recommendations!! I will continue to update with further experimentation and results :3


----------



## makeupilove (Jun 29, 2016)

I have the same issue!!!!

Eye primer&amp;setting powder&amp;patience.


----------



## makeupilove (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh and i forgot to mention.

Waterproof stuff.


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 29, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> I have the same issue!!!!
> 
> Eye primer&amp;setting powder&amp;patience.


Primer helps this for you? I still can't get anything to stay, no matter what products I use &gt;.&lt; What products are you using?


----------



## makeupilove (Jun 30, 2016)

Waterproof eyeliner.

The shadows still fade a little bit.


----------



## makeupilove (Jun 30, 2016)

I use a good eyeprimer. too faced ..etc.

Just try to use waterproof products for the eyes.


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 30, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> I use a good eyeprimer. too faced ..etc.
> 
> Just try to use waterproof products for the eyes.


Yeah, I use UDPP or wet n wild's primer, both work well everywhere except this evil little area.

I did another experiment yesterday - 

@afwifehudson
I applied UDPP, then LA Splash Eyeshadow Sealer (it's similar but definitely not the same as the TF glitter glue. Some of the ingredients are the same and it is intended to function the same way, and since I am unemployed right now darnit, I can't go buy any new stuff. So I gave this one a shot just to see if it did make any difference!)

I then applied a mineral eyeshadow from Hi-Fi Cosmetics, and eyeliners on my top and bottom lashline, all crossing through the doom-zone. I used Jordana Cat Eye liner (which I find is really nice! Surprisingly good for the low price) and Physician's Formula Lash Boosting eyeliner (my favorite, go-to. It always lasts well on me, but it never seems to survive in the doom zone)

Here's right after I applied the makeup-











So you can see the liner crosses right through that outer corner. I made sure to prime the area and use the Eyeshadow sealer over it. I also patted some eyeshadow on it to set the primer and base, before using the liner.

---

Here's about 30 minutes after, already starting to fade:






---

And around three hours later. Totally annihilated!






I will have to keep trying - my next try will be with Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy, another similar sticky base that can hold glitter/create a foiled eyeshadow look. It's lovely, but we'll see if it will hold up.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 30, 2016)

Bhevarri said:


> Yeah, I use UDPP or wet n wild's primer, both work well everywhere except this evil little area.
> 
> I did another experiment yesterday -
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the updates @@Bhevarri, loving to read about all of this in hopes that some of it could help me as well. Sticking with the eyelash idea I thought that maybe applying a less-dramatic lower-lash false eyelash band to the lower lashes might work. Like one that fans out at the outer corner of the eye, I fell if you were to apply it super close to your lash line that might work. Personally for me that is too much for everyday, but you could give it a shot if you wanted! I also thought of maybe applying a mattifying (not sure how to spell that really) face primer right in that spot might help as well. Good luck!


----------



## Bhevarri (Jun 30, 2016)

Queennie said:


> Thanks for all of the updates @@Bhevarri, loving to read about all of this in hopes that some of it could help me as well. Sticking with the eyelash idea I thought that maybe applying a less-dramatic lower-lash false eyelash band to the lower lashes might work. Like one that fans out at the outer corner of the eye, I fell if you were to apply it super close to your lash line that might work. Personally for me that is too much for everyday, but you could give it a shot if you wanted! I also thought of maybe applying a mattifying (not sure how to spell that really) face primer right in that spot might help as well. Good luck!


Oooh, the lower lashes idea is nice! Or just a little segment of lashes right at the end maybe. That could be cool!

I did actually give a go at dramatically avoiding this outer corner today - I used tape to create a right angle so that I had a nice even guide to keep all my makeup away from the outer corner and it turned out great I think! I think it looks a lot better with the lower winged liner added in as well, it looked sort of plain and weird before I added that, so I may actually start going to this look as my default in the future! 

Took me about 8 minutes to get the stupid tape even, but that wasn't too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So if I can't manage to keep products in place in this area, at least I know that I have alternatives that do look snazzy as well :3


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice makeup!!

Touch up a few hours later if you cant find a way.

Do u have watery eyes or its sweat?


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice pearlecent shadow. Which is this?

Your brow...what happened to it?


----------



## Queennie (Jul 1, 2016)

Bhevarri said:


>


So pretty! I think it looks great!


----------



## Bhevarri (Jul 1, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> Nice makeup!!
> 
> Touch up a few hours later if you cant find a way.
> 
> Do u have watery eyes or its sweat?


My eyes are a tad watery, though I do not know whether it's excessive or anything. Sweat isn't an issue, the oiliness of my skin is really the chief problem! 



makeupilove said:


> Nice pearlecent shadow. Which is this?
> 
> Your brow...what happened to it?


The eyeshadow on my lid is Hi-Fi Cosmetics "Pixies" (looks like this shop is not in business anymore)

On my inner corner, I have Benefit High Beam patted on and blended out. Was what what you meant?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My eyebrow - It gets tiresome trying to explain this sort of thing to people after so many years. It's just a scar from a serious injury, let's leave it at that.

It's also not terribly polite to ask stuff like that, I have to say.

I really don't want to sound mean or anything. It's just tiresome, and I don't always feel like answering questions like that. Especially since it's such a long story.



Queennie said:


> So pretty! I think it looks great!


Thank you!! I was actually quite pleased with it. Starting out, I was worried it would look odd but it did indeed turn out looking good! I do think I will prioritize looks like this over trying to find makeup that will stay - at least I know I can make it look good!


----------



## makeupilove (Jul 2, 2016)

So sorry girl

Sometimes people cant imagine whats behind something.

So dont expect people know every detail.

They just ask.

Although sorry if i was rude to you.


----------



## Bhevarri (Jul 2, 2016)

makeupilove said:


> So sorry girl
> 
> Sometimes people cant imagine whats behind something.
> 
> ...


I know it's not meant in a mean way at all, just be aware that sometimes asking about things like that might force someone to think about the traumatic experience that created it (if that is their situation), so I always think it's best to leave that alone until you know someone pretty well.

I've had six years of random strangers asking me how I got this or that scar, and it definitely gets old. I don't want to have to talk about it with strangers. 

I just wanted to make sure you know that questions like that could bother some people, that's all.


----------



## Kristenctp (Jan 26, 2022)

Hey @Bhevarri 
I think I may know what's causing this. I have it too and it's taken me 14 years to find out the cause.
Your post here is over 5 years old, are you even still having this problem now?
Let me know & I'll explain what my doctor told me was happening.


----------



## itismj (May 28, 2022)

would you mind telling me about it @Kristenctp ? i have the same problem


----------



## jannothi (Sep 28, 2022)

I will, however, do some experimenting with different products and techniques, your post has made me think MAYBE I have missed something that could work for me! I am not holding my breath, but I will post here with results!


----------



## Masque (Sep 28, 2022)

jannothi said:


> I will, however, do some experimenting with different products and techniques, your post has made me think MAYBE I have missed something that could work for me! I am not holding my breath, but I will post here with results!


That's great! Will you share the results, good or bad?


----------



## jannothi (Sep 30, 2022)

I think I may know what's causing this. I have it too and it's taken me 14 years to find out the cause.


----------

